# 11-5-2007 Fished out of Crisfield



## Ryereelfishn (Oct 21, 2007)

Fished out of Crisfield on Monday.
Turned out to be a great day... caught over 50 fish easily.

Jigged and threw Berkley Storm in Puppy hole for a few hours. Crushed Rock and pain in the ass Blues 
Mostly Blues in the AM and the evening harvested some nice Rock in around 40ft.

Also fished the shallows & Wrecks w/ fresh water gear and some power pro braided line.
Rock put up a great fight on my light gear. 

Posted some pics here: http://reelfishn.powweb.com/rfmessageboard/index.php?topic=68.0

>Thanks guys for reports and all.. 

Rye


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Rye, thanks for the report. Where are those pics? I didn't get that part. . . but nice job, that area is really nice . . . gotta chance to go down there this year and I'll be back!!!

Oops, found the pics. Nice.


----------



## Ryereelfishn (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.I wish I could have taken better pics but the fishing was that good that I didnt have time to stop and snap any. 

thanks!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Rye,
Welcome to the board! Nice catch. That Crisfield area is really nice. One of our board regulars (Cygnus-x1) lives down that way and invited a bunch of us down there to fish about a month ago. Beautiful area! 

Thanks for the pics and report. I hope to make it back to that area again next year.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You go out on your boat or take a charter? Were you fishing the islands off of Janes Island or did you go over to Smith and work your way back to the puppy hole?

Where you vertical jigging or trolling wround the puppyhole?

Sounds like a great day!

BTW what size boat were you out on? The way the winds have been down here the water has been pretty rough for a small boat!


----------



## Ryereelfishn (Oct 21, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Hey Rye,
> Welcome to the board! Nice catch. That Crisfield area is really nice. One of our board regulars (Cygnus-x1) lives down that way and invited a bunch of us down there to fish about a month ago. Beautiful area!
> 
> Thanks for the pics and report. I hope to make it back to that area again next year.


THanks! 

I plan on going back that way the first week after the new year. IM not sure if I'll go the whole way up the to Cirsfeild or not.. I might fish the BB Tunnel or BB for Monster Stripers. Looking for 50lbs + 

I got alot of good info here before I left to the Eastern Shore. Unforunetly the weather wasnt in my favor on Friday to fish AI. Thanks again..


----------



## Ryereelfishn (Oct 21, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> You go out on your boat or take a charter? Where you fishing the islands off of Janes Island or did you go over to Smith and work your way back to the puppy hole?
> 
> Where you vertical jigging or trolling wround the puppyhole?
> 
> ...


Went out on my Uncle's boat. 23ft Parker- deeeep V.
We fished Janes and Smith shallows. Water was very murky so we didn’t get any trout... but we did get one nice rock and flounder in the shallows on Berkley Gulp and jig.

I was vertical jigging in Puppy hole with Sting Silvers. Drifting over the ledges with wind socks... It was nonstop catching...

Honestly.. my wrists where very sore from catching & jigging. Honestly.. not bragging. That good of a day!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ryereelfishn said:


> Went out on my Uncle's boat. 23ft Parker- deeeep V.
> We fished Janes and Smith shallows. Water was very murky so we didn’t get any trout... but we did get one nice rock and flounder in the shallows on Berkley Gulp and jig.
> 
> I was vertical jigging in Puppy hole with Sting Silvers. Drifting over the ledges with wind socks... It was nonstop catching...
> ...


I know you are not braggin' my friend. When the puppy hole is on IT IS ON !!! Problem is unless you have a craft that can take the abuse you have to pick your days to go out there in November. What's your draft in that Parker?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Ryereelfishn said:


> I was vertical jigging in Puppy hole with Sting Silvers. Drifting over the ledges with wind socks...


Is it just me or does this sound a bit dirty? :redface: opcorn: 

Sorry for the hijack, Rye. It's what I do.....


----------



## Ryereelfishn (Oct 21, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I know you are not braggin' my friend. When the puppy hole is on IT IS ON !!! Problem is unless you have a craft that can take the abuse you have to pick your days to go out there in November. What's your draft in that Parker?



I hear ya on that. It was mostly flat that day. Saw some small boats. My freshwater boat is a 14ft - and I saw one just like it out there. 

Here's the boat


----------



## Ryereelfishn (Oct 21, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Is it just me or does this sound a bit dirty? :redface: opcorn:
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, Rye. It's what I do.....


lol....set myself .. DANG!!!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Is it just me or does this sound a bit dirty? :redface: opcorn:
> 
> Sorry for the hijack, Rye. It's what I do.....


It is just you. But if he were a bit more north jigging Mary's Hole, then maybe it would have sounded dirty.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't like wearing socks..... I prefer to be barefoot especially when I wade into the water at Stinky Beach with my crocs.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Lipyourown said:


> It is just you. But if he were a bit more north jigging Mary's Hole, then maybe it would have sounded dirty.


At least he wasn't jigging the mud flats


----------

